#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-16
<sk1994> 人好少。。
<suiang> Good morning...
<jwu> 下载系统呢
<jwu> 打算试一下 这个 distro
<jwu> 有在用的么？
<jwu> 应该放一个image 去dropbox 或者 ubuntuone
<jwu> 在国外下载很慢
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-14
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-15
<Moon_Cheetah> hi~大家好
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-16
<happyaron> JackYu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AronXu/DeveloperApplication
<JackYu> ok, thanks
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-17
<happyaron> JackYu: adobe出了各思源黑体
<happyaron> 出了个
<happyaron> 看上去相当不错啊
<happyaron> JackYu: ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-18
<pishuilu> happyaron:ubuntukylin-default-settings包中修改os-release文件的操作，你上次去掉了；现在是不是要把该操作恢复，因为现在indictor-session上游已经接收了uk团队的修改了
<happyaron> pishuilu_: 之前是直接拿个文件覆盖了，不是修改。
<happyaron> pishuilu_: 覆盖不行。
<pishuilu_> happyaron: 你的意思是在hooks/chroot或安装后脚本中修改os-release？
<happyaron> pishuilu_: 对，最好是安装脚本吧。
<pishuilu_> happyaron: 好的，知道了
<happyaron> :)
<freeflying> ypwong: hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-20
<Moon_Cheetah> uk qtcreator   can not debug ?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-07-16
<carlito> Hello
